
Ask HN: CTO of a start up? What does your average day look like? - guava
I think it would be interesting to hear from CTOs from start ups of all sizes, from 1 to 100 employees. What has your role evolved into? Please be sure to mention which industry you&#x27;re working in.
======
eruditely
I assume that answers like this are difficult to frame because being a CTO
probably has to deal with the individual situation in question/the reality of
the affair in front of them. You might have to add more dimensions to your
question to have it relate to you.

I say difficult to frame, but I do not mean to imply that there isn't a
possible good answer that's informative.

